# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  some phrases in Russian

## quartz

How do you say 
1. "seventeen lovers in eleven years" or any other analogous construction "twelve books in four years" etc. I am having hard time translating the "_in x years_" part. Would it be "за x лет"? 
2. "all the _excitement_ he could stand"  -- what's the best translation for "excitement" in this phrase? _возбуждение_ doesn't seem to fit; and while I'm asking this, how do you render "all the ___ you can stand/take" in Russian? 
3. "the best x _you can imagine_" -- all my attempts ended up sounding like literal translation from English   ::   
Thank you!

----------


## it-ogo

> 1. "seventeen lovers in eleven years" or any other analogous construction "twelve books in four years" etc. I am having hard time translating the "_in x years_" part. Would it be "за x лет"?

 Yep. Семнадцать любовников за одиннадцать лет, (или "любовниц", в зависимости от разных факторов).    

> 2. "all the _excitement_ he could stand"  -- what's the best translation for "excitement" in this phrase? _возбуждение_ doesn't seem to fit;

 And what is the meaning of this phrase? Is here "excitement" equivalent of "stress"? Then it is волнение.   

> and while I'm asking this, how do you render "all the ___ you can stand/take" in Russian?

 Весь ___, который ты (только) можешь вынести/вытерпеть/выдержать.
Столько ___, сколько сможешь.
разговорный вариант: Сколько потянешь.   

> 3. "the best x _you can imagine_"

 Лучшее, (из того,) что ты (только) можешь вообразить.
Лучшее, что можно себе представить.

----------


## quartz

> 2. "all the _excitement_ he could stand"  -- what's the best translation for "excitement" in this phrase? _возбуждение_ doesn't seem to fit;
> 			
> 		  And what is the meaning of this phrase? Is here "excitement" equivalent of "stress"? Then it is волнение.

 Thank you, it-ogo   ::   
The meaning I intended would be more or less synonymous with "action", "activity", "stimulation", "thrill"

----------


## it-ogo

> The meaning I intended would be more or less synonymous with "action", "activity", "stimulation", "thrill"

 "Волнений" in plural should work. But exact phrase depends on the extended context.

----------


## quartz

> Originally Posted by quartz  The meaning I intended would be more or less synonymous with "action", "activity", "stimulation", "thrill"   "Волнений" in plural should work. But exact phrase depends on the extended context.

 so this word has both positive and negative connotations?

----------


## it-ogo

> so this word has both positive and negative connotations?

 By itself it is neither positive nor negative.  
Well, give some examples with full context and I will try to translate them.

----------


## quartz

> Originally Posted by quartz  so this word has both positive and negative connotations?   By itself it is neither positive nor negative.  
> Well, give some examples with full context and I will try to translate them.

 
Sorry I wasn't clear. I meant the Russian word "Волнений". You originally said it's "stress". Maybe also "nervousness"? But is it also something positive? 
For ex. if I used the word "excitement" to describe a fun day at the fair? same Russian word? 
ty

----------


## it-ogo

> Sorry I wasn't clear. I meant the Russian word "Волнений". You originally said it's "stress". Maybe also "nervousness"? But is it also something positive?

 Yes.   

> For ex. if I used the word "excitement" to describe a fun day at the fair? same Russian word?

 "Волнения" in the sense I meant is hardly applicable here because it assumes 1)before-action effect and 2)actions with responsibility. Not necessarily negative. 
So you can feel something like радостные волнения about day at the fair 1) before that day and 2) If you are one of organizers. 
But this is just a theory. Again, if you are going into details of the language, a word and a situation is not enough to give a good translation.  At least one full sentence is needed. A paragraph is preferable.   

> ty

 ya

----------


## Crocodile

> For ex. if I used the word "excitement" to describe a fun day at the fair? same Russian word?

 I think the word "excitement" is not so heavily used in Russian as it is in English. As to your question, I would probably use the phrase "радостное возбуждение" as in: 
Он испытывал радостное возбуждение от предстоящей ярмарки. 
=> He was excited about the fun day at the fair.  
all the excitement he could stand
=> он находился на пике радостного возбуждения 
As a side note, try to avoid using the word "excitement" when speaking in Russian. For example, the phrases like: 
"I'm so excited to be here!"
"I'm so thrilled to meet you!" 
would sound very artificial and funny in Russian. The same thing applies to the word "happy". Try to use the word "glad" / "gladness" ("рад" / "радость") in your day-to-day speech. So, I think the following translation would be much more adequate: 
He was excited about the fun day at the fair. 
=> Он с [большой] радостью ожидал предстоящую ярмарку.

----------


## quartz

TY Crocodile, this was very helpful!   ::   it's one of those common English words that confuse me when I try to translate into Russian 
and again, ty it-ogo

----------


## Talker

> How do you say 
> 1. "seventeen lovers in eleven years" or any other analogous construction "twelve books in four years" etc. I am having hard time translating the "_in x years_" part. Would it be "за x лет"? -   да - за ----- лет. 
> 2. "all the _excitement_ he could stand"  -- what's the best translation for "excitement" in this phrase? _возбуждение_ doesn't seem to fit; and while I'm asking this, how do you render "all the ___ you can stand/take" in Russian?  Радость, восторг 
> 3. "the best x _you can imagine_" -- all my attempts ended up sounding like literal translation from English     можно и слово в слово перевести здесь или - лучшее, что может прийти тебе в голову 
> Thank you!

----------

